# 3D aquarium Background



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

A horrible picture of an awesome 3D background..... Just recently filled the tank when picture was taken... so excuse the quality

Only temporary lighting over this tank, just enough to see the background. This is not the lighting i will be using...

Video of everything you need to know about it to come... including: Where to get it, shipping, installing, etc... Also included in the new video is special deal for my viewers that wish to buy one..

Video out tonight!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You have shown us hobbyists a great deal of DIY projects. Thank you. I have learnt a thing or two actually, a whole lot, from watching your videos. 

Thank you for posting again.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Those backgrounds have always been nice, i'd love to do a tank one day with one


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. I am also loving these series of videos. Definitely a good learning tool.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

charles said:


> You have shown us hobbyists a great deal of DIY projects. Thank you. I have learnt a thing or two actually, a whole lot, from watching your videos.
> 
> Thank you for posting again.


Thanks Charles. Glad your enjoying my videos. As a former customer of yours(about 3 years ago), i must say i really enjoyed your services as well.



Nicklfire said:


> Those backgrounds have always been nice, i'd love to do a tank one day with one


This might be your chance to get one. You'll be able to get one at a lower price then usual.



target said:


> Looks good. I am also loving these series of videos. Definitely a good learning tool.


Thank you. I hope you enjoy this video, as well as my other upcoming videos just as much.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like the AquaTerra Malawi Rock background. They are fantastic but pretty pricey. Will be interested to see what the deal is.

I just recently stumbled across your videos and they're all very informative and well done. I've subscribed to your channel!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I did not remember you are a customer of mine... Too bad you are so far otherwise I would have paid you to custom some tanks for me.


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Rayne said:


> Looks like the AquaTerra Malawi Rock background. They are fantastic but pretty pricey. Will be interested to see what the deal is.
> 
> I just recently stumbled across your videos and they're all very informative and well done. I've subscribed to your channel!


Thanks. This is in fact, the Aqua-Terra Malawi style. I don't find them pricey at all, but i talk about the reasons why in the video. The deal is also not a huge one, but a nice bonus just for watching the video! That one in the picture was only $259. For a 4 foot malawi. Other 4 footers start at $159... but there are other sizes, and styles costing a range of prices.

Thanks for the Sub, i really appreciate it. Glad you are enjoying my videos.



charles said:


> I did not remember you are a customer of mine... Too bad you are so far otherwise I would have paid you to custom some tanks for me.


Joey Mullen is my real name...

I ordered a marble motoro about 3 years ago. Had it shipped to halifax NS. It was DOA, but you promptly sent me out a replacement. Instead of another ray, i got a couple arowana, and some cardinals as the replacement. Very good to deal with.

If somthing catches my eye on your list, i'll be sure to do another order... looking for around 8-10 Discus right now.(hint hint)


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, having issues with that videos playback... i will have it back up by tomorrow.... sorry!.com/user/uarujoey[/url]


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, now I remember. Was it that long ago


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

3D Aquarium Background


----------



## uarujoey (May 20, 2011)

Video is now up for those that didn't get a chance to see it ^^^


----------

